# 20" Colson Tricycle with Schwinn 3" grips



## Crazy8 (Jan 14, 2015)

Just picked this one up during a run to the local WaWa.  I know nothing about these, or the cracked tire and how to fix it (can it be fixed?).  I'm also guessing that these little 3" Schwinn grips don't belong on it.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 19, 2015)

The tire separation is common on old tricycles with semi-pneumatic tires. The rubber shrinks and gets brittle over time and they separate at the seam. You could put new tires on but probably not worth it. When I get trikes like this I usually display them with the split up under the fender.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 19, 2015)

MrColumbia said:


> The tire separation is common on old tricycles with semi-pneumatic tires. The rubber shrinks and gets brittle over time and they separate at the seam. You could put new tires on but probably not worth it. When I get trikes like this I usually display them with the split up under the fender.




Thanks for the info.  I'm going to play around with the tire to see if I can make it presentable on the wheel.  Was thinking of a tube type piece in the hollow part of the tire to bring them together with some adhesive on it.  Wire ties on each side of the tire to pull them together while around the wheel.


----------



## Kato (Jun 29, 2016)

Did you ever get the tire put back together or gap closed closer. I just picked up a kool chain drive Colson and the front tire did the exact same thing.
Thanks
Mike


----------

